# "Safe Sex"....



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2013)

Married, Faithful and Monogamous 

Cherishing God's Gift of Pure Love between One Man, One Woman


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2013)

Years ago, a Pastor was ministering about Marriage and he shared the following words that I will never, ever forget.

"The body knows when it's Married and to whom it is Married to.   It is when a foreigner enters in, that diseases follow, (sexually transmitted diseases).  

This is truly something to think about.   

We were never meant to be polygamous; God only created One Woman for Adam to Marry, "Eve".    

When we read in the Bible of polygamous marriages, there was always strife and contention or great sin committed. 

Safe Sex... is: 

One Man, One Woman ........ "MARRIED" to one another and faithful.

I'm putting it 'out there', back in humanity where it belongs.   The 'Truth' which will never 'die' and will always prove its self to be the 'Truth'.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 6, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Years ago, a Pastor was ministering about Marriage and he shared the following words that I will never, ever forget.
> 
> *"The body knows when it's Married and to whom it is Married to.   *It is when a foreigner enters in, that diseases follow, (sexually transmitted diseases).
> 
> ...




We should have a whole thread on that alone


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2013)

Maracujá said:


> We should have a whole thread on that alone



  I agree...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2013)

Good thread!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Good thread!



Sex and Marriage are Sacred Gifts from God... 

One Man, One Woman, Married under God = 'Safe Sex'


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree too! new thread!


----------



## Laela (Aug 7, 2013)

Shimmie.. me too.. however long it takes.. I'll wait patiently, to share with my  nieces. I appreciate and enjoy your Gift and ministry on marriage..


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I agree too! new thread!





Laela said:


> Shimmie.. me too.. however long it takes.. I'll wait patiently, to share with my  nieces. I appreciate and enjoy your Gift and ministry on marriage..



   at the  

Here's some lemonade....Homemade,   

I love each of you.   I'll start the new thread soon.  I want to see how God wants me to start it off.   I have scriptures which we are all familiar with.  

I cannot let go of the Body Knowing When it is Married and Whom it is Married to...  It all goes back to "Whom God Hath Joined Together, Let No Man Put Asunder".


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Good thread!



Nice & Wavy...

Thank you... Love you and Pastor 'A'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 7, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> Thank you... Love you and Pastor 'A'.


Love you too, Shimmie!


----------



## Laela (Aug 8, 2013)

I certainly understand that... 


Shimmie said:


> at the
> 
> Here's some lemonade....Homemade,
> 
> ...


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 25, 2013)

Hope you haven't forgotten about the thread you were gonna start Shimmie .


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2013)

Maracujá said:


> Hope you haven't forgotten about the thread you were gonna start Shimmie .



Good Morning Cutie Pie... 

Please forgive me on this.  I thought I 'started' something on this in another thread.   I've gotten too far ahead of myself.    I won't forget my promise.  I'll start something soon (I'll aim for the weekend).


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 18, 2014)

bumpity bump

This is such an interesting topic, along the lines of 'The Theology of the Body' I think (even though I haven't read it yet). I really think it could administer to us singles (and even married folks) in our walk with Christ; so my bump is certainly not meant to be abrasive.


----------



## Lenee925 (Jan 18, 2014)

Maracujá said:


> bumpity bump
> 
> This is such an interesting topic, along the lines of 'The Theology of the Body' I think (even though I haven't read it yet). I really think it could administer to us singles (and even married folks) in our walk with Christ; so my bump is certainly not meant to be abrasive.



Thank you for bumping this maracuja. Let's just say I totally agree with the premise of the thread and that it was right on time. There is a covering in biblical sex that is meant to be a protective measure for our bodies; especially women due to how susceptible our biology is towards virus, disease and cancer.


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 5, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> Good Morning Cutie Pie...
> 
> Please forgive me on this.  I thought I 'started' something on this in another thread.   I've gotten too far ahead of myself.    I won't forget my promise.  I'll start something soon (I'll aim for the weekend).



@Shimmie did you ever expound on this topic in another thread?


----------



## Farida (Feb 17, 2018)

The US is in the midst of an STD Epidemic per the CDC. The mainstream media is mum on it. Stay safe!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2018)

Farida said:


> The US is in the midst of an STD Epidemic per the CDC. The mainstream media is mum on it. Stay safe!


WOW!!! 

Thank you @Farida for bumping this thread.  I believe you proved the original text.


----------

